# Any alternative to a Magic Eye for Sky?



## ciars (30 Jun 2008)

Our TV's are linked using our internal cable via the NTL points so we can have sky in a few rooms. Picture and sound works fine but once I add the magic eye into the loop it doesnt work.

I have checked it several times and I have been advised its probably the internal cabling having a bad connection on it somewhere. (when I connect eye directly to sky box it works)

Anyhow. Rather than buying a Digisender - as we have the picture/sound working are there any other simple options available - just need to get the channel changing working.

Wiring directly from sky box is not an option. 

Cheers & thanks


----------



## Hoagy (30 Jun 2008)

The magic eye gets a small dc voltage from the digibox, so it's losing that along the way. There's usually a little red light on the magic eye which tells you all is well.
Are you sending the sky signal up though a wall outlet to some sort of a joint and then back down to more wall outlets?
If the outlets are the isolated type with a little capacitor in them that will block the DC to the magic eye.
Also if you have a TV amplifer in the loop it will block the DC unless it's one of [broken link removed]


----------



## ciars (2 Jul 2008)

Hi Hoagy,

Thanks for the reply. I heard that about the DC voltage and how the magic eye works. Thats why I put it down to bad connections or something...We are using the existing wall outlets (that cable/NTL provided) As far as I know they all loop into a main outlet and feed the rest of the house.

Im not sure what to do - had a look around a few of the Tech shops yesterdasy and online. I may just bite the bullet and buy a scart digisender. Could come in handy to send DVD to one of the TV's

Thanks again


----------



## Wexfordman (2 Jul 2008)

The magic eye will normally only work on one caox feed fed directyl from the rf2 output of the sky box. If you have this feed split into two or more feeds it wont work.

Amplifiers and splitters between the rf2 output on your sky box and your remote tv will stop the device from working. There are special sky compatible splitters/amps you can get.

I have also found that some wall plates for tv outlets will block the 9v signal, you should check them out. Open them up, and if you see a pcb and a capacitor in the plate, then I think the plate is part of the problem. You can get cheap ones for a few euro to replace.

First thing to do, is plug your magic eye straigh into the  back of your sky rf2 output and make sure the led lights up.
Following that, confirm how your cable is fed back up to the remote tv/tv's. If you can, ensure that the rf2 output is fed to only one remote TV.
Go to remote TV point and plug remote eye in, checking for the led again.
If no led lights up, then chack faceplates connectors etc.

You could look at one of these also http://www.oneforall-int.com/?pag=39&prodnr=101

Dont go for the digisender if you can do it wired!!


----------



## ciars (3 Jul 2008)

Hi wexford man, Thanks a million.

That device sounds great. I'd been to numerous shops, explained my situation - that I only needed and IR sender/feed and not a complete Video sender. Always got told there was nothing on the market. cant be done etc..I'll do some further googling on the product etc...see whats out there.

Thanks for all your help
cheers


----------



## Wexfordman (3 Jul 2008)

Hi Ciars,

Maplin do the oneforall device, last time I was in there (in Cork anyway).
Regards,
Wexfordman


----------



## ciars (3 Jul 2008)

Just gave them a call and they have it there. Cant believe it. It was probably the one shop I didnt call in to yesterday.


----------



## ontherun (4 Jul 2008)

I just posted in a different section what could be the answer to your problem.  You more than likely have a splitter or booster box in the attic.  You just need to get a by-pass kit for the magic eye, as the signal can't pass through boosters.  This should explain it all to you.


----------



## ciars (4 Jul 2008)

hi ontherun,

yeah I think we have a booster/splitter box. Our cable box is located on the side of the house (new build) contains all the feeds for the internal cabling. OK lso maybe if I explain properly, it might shed some more light as Im a bit confused whether a by pass kit would work or even how I make it work.

Sky installers did the initial instalation. The guys called out and set up first TV. This runs beside the Sky box  - no magic eye required everything fine.

They were setting up a second TV using the internal cabling/TV point and the magic eye wouldnt work. Tried serveral times, checked all the loops etc. They opted to run a direct feed from FR2 output. Magic eye works perfect as its not using internal cabling. 

While they were there I asked them would it be possible to check the TV point upstairs for TV NO3. I dont know exactly what they were doing but one was outside at the 'splitter box' - looking for a signal or testing something? and shoutiing up to the other guy. Was just told it will work when I add a tv there. TV NO.3 is using the internal cabling now so Im not sure where it links too - what it runs off? But as I expected the magic eye doesnt work on it given the problems we had with point number 2.

So do i need to check the splitter box outside and see if an internal cable is looped in some way? Add the by pass there? Sorry guys its probably something really simple. Im just a bit lost as to the set up?

Thanks and sorry for the long reply


----------

